# Back to Honda again,sold the yt 624



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well im back to honda again after selling my 928 Honda in Feb to a buddy cause he wanted it, bought the new rice mixer yamaha yt 624 but it was to small for my 10 car driveway, come across another 3 year old honda like a I had ,mint for a few grand how ever I could'nt find one like I had with remote chute,battery and electric start, the yamaha was a great little machine, or rice mixer as my buddys called it,lol fast and fun to use for the few weeks I had it but back to honda for the power and 28 inch bucket,how ever all out snow is gone now,about a month earlier then any other year in many years
View attachment 86242


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sounds like you and your buddy got the snowblowers you wanted. Good deal all around for everyone.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I really don't get your logic, a 20 foot driveway needs 10 passes with a 24'' and 9 passes with a 28'', so your all done with 9 passes instead of 10 but you're at the roadway on the ninth pass and have to come back to put your machine away with a useless pass. That extra 4'' is not giving you much more especially since the forward speed on the Honda is slower. I think you just like to wheel and deal.....


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

It's an outside/inside thing. Yamaha blue looks best in front of his house. But Honda red looks best in his garage. And we are moving into the inside storage red barstool drinking season...

Seriously, was it the extra HP on the Honda not so much the wider bucket?

Regardless, you took the risk of being given a hard time for changing, but had the courage to post anyway. IMHO, you are well qualified to be the go to guy for comparison of the new Honda HSS928 vs old HS928 vs Yamaha YT624. 

That kind of actual experience is invaluable on a forum like this.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> I really don't get your logic, a 20 foot driveway needs 10 passes with a 24'' and 9 passes with a 28'', so your all done with 9 passes instead of 10 but you're at the roadway on the ninth pass and have to come back to put your machine away with a useless pass. That extra 4'' is not giving you much more especially since the forward speed on the Honda is slower. I think you just like to wheel and deal.....


The Yamaha was a great machine over all Colby without a doubt, small easy to handle ect, but a bit small yes, and the power is not there, after owning that many 928 Hondas its kinda hard to go any smaller, yeah I wheel and deal all the time, you have a problem with that?,,The blower I bought I watched for sale since Nov last, he wanted $3300, He called Sat and told me I can have it for $1900, jumped at that deal, the yamaha I sold for $3100, used it a few weeks, 2 tanks of gas, she cost me 3160 tax in then an extra $250 for the bucket extension and bars, so it was a win win situation,no loss to me,624 just didnt have the power I was used to, the guy who bought it has a 13 32 yamaha for sale, older guy but hes getting old and wanted a smaller yamaha, I was the only one around who had one for sale, as like you said hondas are slow ,yes they are but for a few seconds work you just move the forward /reverse cable down into the second notch,like I told people on here before and they have done it, then they are twice as fast in forward and reverse by a lot, what I do with all my blowers is my business, not yours, like I said I wheel and deal


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sounds like you and your buddy got the snowblowers you wanted. Good deal all around for everyone.


Yes worked out perfect


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

E350 said:


> It's an outside/inside thing. Yamaha blue looks best in front of his house. But Honda red looks best in his garage. And we are moving into the inside storage red barstool drinking season...
> 
> Seriously, was it the extra HP on the Honda not so much the wider bucket?
> 
> ...


Both the power and bucket, and yes dont mind getting negative comments I can come back twice as hard if I want, yes yamaha was a nice machine I gotta say, impressive, had the chance to get the one I was watching for 3300 since Nov then he called me Sat past dropped down to $1900 and sold my little yamaha the next day, win win, lots a power in the 928 but the joy of ease is not there with the heavier Honda, cant flick that around easy like the 624 yamaha but you cant have it all, its either power and heavy or light and not enough power or cut for the bucket


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Sounds like you and your buddy got the snowblowers you wanted. Good deal all around for everyone.


yes worked out good


----------



## Apple Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh how I wish I could have had a good replacement for my old 828 Yamaha wheel at the time I purchased. The 828 was 2 times the machine then my 2011 928 Honda, even after 20 years of use. Everything was against a sale of a Yamaha. Not available in the USA, $1000 more then the 928 Honda at the time, and no wheel version. If there was a wheel version and a lesser price I would of taken a trip up to Canada and bought one. 

I can see your point, my 20 year old Yamaha seemed it had 3 hp more then my new Honda 928 and still is that way even after break-in. For me, blue looks better in the garage and throwing snow. The problem is it just isn't in the cards for me anymore.

.


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

Apple Guy said:


> Oh how I wish I could have had a good replacement for my old 828 Yamaha wheel at the time I purchased. The 828 was 2 times the machine then my 2011 928 Honda, even after 20 years of use. Everything was against a sale of a Yamaha. Not available in the USA, $1000 more then the 928 Honda at the time, and no wheel version. If there was a wheel version and a lesser price I would of taken a trip up to Canada and bought one.
> 
> I can see your point, my 20 year old Yamaha seemed it had 3 hp more then my new Honda 928 and still is that way even after break-in. For me, blue looks better in the garage and throwing snow. The problem is it just isn't in the cards for me anymore.
> 
> .


Yes, I just tried her in the back yard, not much snow left here, the snow is not real hard but a bit icy,and she can throw the snow unreal, I'm impressed with it and the Honda power is there, I'm gonna go back out and take a small video and try and post it on you tube then here, now again, I loved my Yamaha, but the power just was no there,stay tuned,lol, and yes in comment above, the Yamaha looks good on the outside up against the snow bank, and the red hondas look good in the shed,its a Red color thing,lol


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm glad for anyone that gets a machine that fills their needs, congrats chaulky


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm glad for anyone that gets a machine that fills their needs, congrats chaulky


Thanks buddy, yeah thing about it is when you have so many honda 928s over 30 years,928s,but had a few 724s, you kinda get used to the power, but I got to say the new 2016 yamaha was fun and easy to use and impressive, but power just not there, uploading a video I just shoot, see if I can remember how to post it on here, kinda a hard to take using the machine and videoing your self,so could be a few flaws there,lol


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

*928 video*

www.youtube.com/watch?v=WokxNPolFyM not sure if you can see it, it works here when I click the link, but not showing a you tube video on here, its under honda snowblower in search bar in youtube


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

chaulky45 said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=WokxNPolFyM


Cant get to post rightyoutube.com/watch?v=WokxNPolFyM


www.youtube.com/watch?v=WokxNPolFyM


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> I'm glad for anyone that gets a machine that fills their needs, congrats chaulky


Thanks , I just figured out how to post the link,lol


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*chaulky45*: You are one funny guy, trying to throw snow over your shed just for fun!?! It takes time to take and upload a video. And most of us don't have the money or business/buying acumen to buy, try and personally experience multiple snow blowers. You do it well and sharing your experience helps us all. Again, you are a credit to this forum. Thanks!

_And dat der is still sum sno', Eh?_


----------



## chaulky45 (Jan 23, 2014)

E350 said:


> *chaulky45*: You are one funny guy, trying to throw snow over your shed just for fun!?! It takes time to take and upload a video. And most of us don't have the money or business/buying acumen to buy, try and personally experience multiple snow blowers. You do it well and sharing your experience helps us all. Again, you are a credit to this forum. Thanks!
> 
> _And dat der is still sum sno', Eh?_


Ha ha funny we dont say eh we say she can throw da snow cant she by lol


----------

